# Amor de lejos, amor de pendejos (pendejo)



## Nanon

Bonjour à tous,

En vain, je cherche une expression moins fade en français que "Loin des yeux, loin du cœur" qui, somme toute, correspond mieux à "Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente".

Vous avez sûrement des idées brillantes...

D'avance merci !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Nanon:

Je ne connais pas du tout ce dicton et je n'en saisis pas vraiment le sens. Tu peux nous expliquer ça ? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

C'est le même sens que "Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente", mais le ton est bien sûr différent. Plutôt que de vous poster une liste d'endroits où ça se dit, je mets un lien vers le Sólo español...
Il faut que j'explique "amor de lejos" ? Et les conséquences que peut avoir l'éloignement sur une relation amoureuse ? 
Le problème, c'est que "Loin des yeux, loin du cœur" n'est pas dans le même registre ; donc, si quelqu'un avait une expression populaire, verte, imagée... je serais preneuse.
Quant à une traduction littérale du genre "Amour de loin, amour de crétins", ça a beau rimer, j'ai du mal à m'en satisfaire.
Donc, si vous entrevoyez une possibilité...


----------



## sophieteste

Hola,

Parece que en la frase "amor de lejos, amor de pendejos", se trata de la infidelidad. No existe en francés una expresión equivalente, pero la traduciría así: *"amour de loin, amour de cocus"..*


----------



## Nanon

Por ahí va, Sophie. Pero tu propuesta apunta muy directamente a las consecuencias .
Pero existe otro riesgo, y es que sencillamente el amor se acabe.

"Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente" puede tener otro sentido: lo que desconozco no me duele. Pero "Amor de lejos..." no: amantes que no se ven, amor que se pierde.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nanon,

Il me venait le proverbe « l'absence est l'ennemie de l'amour ». Mais moins fade, tu disais ? Mmmmm...
Amours distantes, amours perdantes ? (inventé totalement )


----------



## Pohana

sophieteste said:


> ...se trata de la infidelidad*.**..*



Dans cette expression on parle pas seulement de l'infidelité, on exprime aussi que l'amour au loin empêche d'avoir une relation quotidienne qui permette de nourrir les sentiments ; moi, je dirais _amour distant, amour absent_.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Expression très commune au Mexique.
Rien à voir avec l'infidélité.
N'oublions pas que pendejo = con, connard.
Versions soft: 
Amour lointain, coin-coin!
Amoures lointaines, pas la peine! (Eh oui, au pluriel, amour change de sexe).
Amour de loin, il n'y a point! (Je suis inspiré).
Version hard:
Qu'on ait amour loin, c'est con!
Con loin, amour con!

Je continue demain... fatigué.


----------



## sophieteste

"amour distant, amour absent", sonne en effet très bien mais ne se différencie pas nettement de "loin des yeux, loin du coeur". 
Ce que je lis à propos de cette expression dans différents textes/commentaires trouvés sur google me conduit à maintenir l'hypothèse que cette expression est communément employée pour désigner cette conséquence-là en particulier: l'infidélité. Un pendejo, c'est un con, ça peut aussi être celui qui se fait avoir, qui ne peut pas savoir qu'il/elle est trompé/ée, parce qu'il/elle est loin. 
En disant cela, je ne me prononce pas  sur les différentes conséquences des "amours de loin", j'essaie de comprendre ce que la plupart des gens veulent dire quand ils disent: "amor de lejos, amor de pendejos".

"Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente" puede tener otro sentido: lo que desconozco no me duele. Pero "Amor de lejos..." no: amantes que no se ven, amor que se pierde."
Tout à fait d'accord avec la première partie de l'analyse, je ne vois en revanche pas pourquoi ni comment "amor de pendejos" voudrait dire "amor que se pierde". Dirions-nous des amants qui ne s'aiment plus parce qu'ils ne se voient plus, à cause de la distance et du temps qui passe, qu'ils sotn des cons, des pendejos? C'est un peu vague, non?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

sophieteste said:


> "amour distant, amour absent", sonne en effet très bien mais ne se différencie pas nettement de "loin des yeux, loin du coeur".
> Ce que je lis à propos de cette expression dans différents textes/commentaires trouvés sur google me conduit à maintenir l'hypothèse que cette expression est communément employée pour désigner cette conséquence-là en particulier: l'infidélité. Un pendejo, c'est un con, ça peut aussi être celui qui se fait avoir, qui ne peut pas savoir qu'il/elle est trompé/ée, parce qu'il/elle est loin.
> En disant cela, je ne me prononce pas sur les différentes conséquences des "amours de loin", j'essaie de comprendre ce que la plupart des gens veulent dire quand ils disent: "amor de lejos, amor de pendejos".
> 
> "Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente" puede tener otro sentido: lo que desconozco no me duele. Pero "Amor de lejos..." no: amantes que no se ven, amor que se pierde."
> Tout à fait d'accord avec la première partie de l'analyse, je ne vois en revanche pas pourquoi ni comment "amor de pendejos" voudrait dire "amor que se pierde". Dirions-nous des amants qui ne s'aiment plus parce qu'ils ne se voient plus, à cause de la distance et du temps qui passe, qu'ils sotn des cons, des pendejos? C'est un peu vague, non?


 
C'est très clair et, à mon avis après 37 ans au Mexique, il ne faut pas chercher midi à 14 heures ni tres pies al gato ni la cuadratura del círculo.

C'est con d'avoir un amour loin/tain.


----------



## Pohana

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ...Amoures lointaines, pas la peine!...
> ... C'est con d'avoir un amour loin/tain.


*
Amours lointaines* = à l'écrit le genre d'amour ne change pas au pluriel, mais on le qualifie au féminin (c'est ce que j'avais compris), ou je me trompe ?


----------



## Nanon

Merci à tous pour vos idées ; j'en veux bien d'autres... encore, encore !


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Il me venait le proverbe « l'absence est l'ennemie de l'amour ».


Comme quoi j'ai bien fait de poser la question, car je ne le connaissais pas ou ne m'en souvenais pas .
Mais je cherchais dans le registre "pas fade ni fleur bleue". Pas évident !



sophieteste said:


> Dirions-nous des amants qui ne s'aiment plus parce qu'ils ne se voient plus, à cause de la distance et du temps qui passe, qu'ils sont des cons, des pendejos?


Eh bien si, hélas, parce qu'ils se font avoir . Et parce que ceux qui disent cette phrase dont désabusés ou cherchent à se moquer de ceux qui s'aiment de loin, parce qu'eux-mêmes, justement, ils sont comblés, ces veinards... 
Et ce, sans casser quatre pattes à un canard et sans vous faire le décompte de mes années d'expérience, que a pesar de ser muchas no me permiten expresar esto adecuadamente (y sin cursilerías) en francés .

Là-dessus, je suis d'accord avec la remarque de Pohana , à une nuance près : on considère classiquement qu'_amours, délices_ et _orgues _sont bien des féminins pluriels. Et c'est là où ça se corse pour trouver des exemples dans la langue familière, parce que cette règle est inhabituelle et que l'emploi d'_amours_ au féminin nous pousse vers une langue plus soutenue qu'en espagnol !...
Remarque : le changement de genre au pluriel passe souvent inaperçu avec des adjectifs possessifs ou des adjectifs qualificatifs invariables en genre comme _tes amours_ ou _des amours coupables_.


----------



## sophieteste

Autre expression typique (au moins au Mexique) et considérée comme équivalente à "amor de lejos, amor de pendejos" :  "amor de lejos, felices los cuatros". Je crois qu'en effet, c'est très clair...


----------



## Nanon

"Felices los cuatro" : oui, cette variante est dans le fil que j'ai donné en lien (et là, l'infidélité est plus clairement exprimée ). Mais quand l'infidélité n'est pas avérée ?...


----------



## sophieteste

En fait j'ai le sentiment d'une petite confusion entre la recherche du sens et de l'origine d'une expression et une discussion sur les différents écueils possibles des amours de loin!! 

Pour ma part je ne me prononce que sur le premier aspect des choses et le fait que l'infidélité soit avérée ou seulement présentée comme une probabilité ne change rien à l'expression elle-même!


----------



## janpol

amours à distance, amours distantes
amour à distance prend ses distances
amour de loin, bien mal-en-point
amour de loin, peau de chagrin
amour épistolaire, amour précaire
etc...


----------



## swift

Decía Proust: _L’absence  n’est-elle pas, pour qui aime, la plus certaine, la plus efficace, la  plus vivace, la plus indestructible, la plus fidèle des présences ? _Y me sale Nanon con que nada fade ni fleur bleue, franchement !  Et puis, expliquez-moi cette idée selon laquelle l'amour épistolaire est un amour précaire : il faut lire les lettres de Napoléon à Joséphine ! 

Pensé en _amour lointain, amour sans lendemain...

 P.D._ ¿De dónde habrá salido toda esta defensa del amor rosa?


----------



## Nanon

Y a mí se me ocurrió _Amour à distance, amour sans constance_ (ou _sans consistance _).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nanon said:


> En vain, je cherche une expression moins fade en français que "Loin des yeux, loin du cœur" qui, somme toute, correspond mieux à "Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente".



Mi contribución:

Versión picante:

- *Loin du cul, loin du cœur.*

Versión edulcorada:

- *Amours idiotes, télé et bouillotte.*

Variante:

- *Amour sot, télé et dodo.*


----------



## Froust

Y quetal "Amour de loin, amour de malins!" ?

"Amor de lejos, amor de pendejos" fait référence à l'infidélité, bien sûr. La traduction la plus exacte serait, d'après ce que j'ai vu dans les commentaires "Amour de loin, amour de cocus".


----------

